# No Bailout Edition (Ford Truck)



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:bigok:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/No-B...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


may have to pick up a set for my truck :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

pretty cool. they were about the only manufacturer to not need a bailout.
In fact, they turned a profit during the time period.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I love them! may have to get some myself .


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

RIGHT ON!!! FORD FTW!!!!:rock-on::rock-on::rock-on:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

SWEET!
these ones are FREE. even the shipping is. but you only get 1 now....
http://www.peel-n-stick.com/p-34-built-ford-tough-sticker.aspx#contactForm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nah shipping isnt free anymore... $4 for first class.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

o bummer, my bad. i guess i should have looked first? i ordered mine when they first found them and they were free then.
im betting they got bombarded with orders after f150online found them!! LMAO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

probably so. stickers is still free but it was making me pick a shipping option  oh well.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

just sayin'...


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Priceless decal in todays economy!


----------



## prairieforce (Mar 26, 2011)

tacoma_2002 said:


> just sayin'...


 
LOL!!!!!:lol:


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

Yaa $3.71 ship but I got one


----------

